# JB weld or silicone?



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Which one would be better to make a new tub drain out of? Maintenance at a friend's apt went JB weld. I would have though JB would have held up longer, but this repair is starting to fail, i don't know exactly how long it's been since the repair, maybe a year.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

depends if the jb weld actually bonded good to the old tub and is there any oils that didnt let it stick, silicone is almost forever if you get a good clean surface and let it cure before use...I have used epoxy to fill in some voids on cultured marble sinks and fixtures with good luck, nothing of a buildup like your picture though....I would go with the silicone...and you can get it in white.. to match..


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> good clean surface and let it cure before use


Exactly this, that is if it's going to be hacked together like they did ... maintenance didn't clean before repair, and they didn't fix the dripping faucet either before repair. Good thing it's on the first floor, no damage to residents below.


----------

